# Waterfowl lic



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

In regards to my fed stamp
I only have to sign it across the face correct?
I don't have to affix it to my state license do I?
Thanks


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Correct, just make sure you have it in your possession while hunting. 

From last years guide:

* The Federal Migratory Bird Hunting Stamp must be signed
with your name across the face in ink.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

The Fed's agree, below is the section of the Migratory Bird Hunting and Conservation Stamp Act that outlines only signing and no requirement to affix to another license. 

Also, you could argue, if every state required you to affix the Fed stamp to the state license for the state license to be valid then you would have to buy a Fed stamp for each state you hunted. Not the case, you only need 1 Fed stamp no matter how many different states you hunt.


§ 718a. Prohibition on taking

(a) Prohibition


(1) In general

Except as provided in paragraph (2), no individual who has attained the age of 16 years shall take any migratory waterfowl unless, at the time of the taking, the individual carries on the person of the individual a valid Migratory Bird Hunting and Conservation Stamp, validated by the signature of the individual written in ink across the face of the stamp prior to the time of the taking by the individual of the waterfowl.

(2) Exception

No stamp described in paragraph (1) shall be required for the taking of migratory waterfowl--

(A) by Federal or State agencies;

(B) for propagation; or

(C) by the resident owner, tenant, or sharecropper of the property, or officially designated agencies of the Department of the Interior, for the killing, under such restrictions as the Secretary may by regulation prescribe, of such waterfowl when found damaging crops or other property.

(b) Display of stamp

Any individual to whom a stamp has been sold under this subchapter shall, upon request, display the stamp for inspection to--


(1) any officer or employee of the Department of the Interior who is authorized to enforce this subchapter; or

(2) any officer of any State or political subdivision of a State authorized to enforce State game laws.

(c) Other licenses

Nothing in this section requires any individual to affix the Migratory Bird Hunting and Conservation Stamp to any other license prior to taking 1 or more migratory waterfowl.

CREDIT(S)

(Mar. 16, 1934, c. 71, § 1, 48 Stat. 451; June 15, 1935, c. 261, Title I, § 1, 49 Stat. 378; 1939 Reorg. Plan No. II, § 4(f), eff. July 1, 1939, 4 F.R. 2731, 53 Stat. 1433; July 30, 1956, c. 782, § 1, 70 Stat. 722; Feb. 17, 1976, Pub.L. 94-215, § 3(a), 90 Stat. 189; Aug. 3, 2006, Pub.L. 109-266, § 10(a), 120 Stat. 674.)


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Many license agents don't get this and want you to stick it to your license. One threw a fit at me when I bought a second stamp to work into a mount, and refused to sign it, even after showing the first copy which I had signed.....


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Is it still legit if you do stick it right on to the small game/waterfowl license as long as it is signed across the face?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, that's fine. Signing it shows ownership to it. 


Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

dead short said:


> Yes, that's fine. Signing it shows ownership to it.
> 
> 
> Posted from my iPhone.


Thanks. That's what I thought and have always done. Just wanted to make sure.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

